# Router Choice for DIY CNC Machine



## amishx64 (Mar 28, 2010)

Hello everyone,

This is my first post here on the Router Forums. I came across this site while researching a good router to buy for mounting to my DIY CNC machine I am currently building. A previous build attempt can be seen on the CNC Zone website, which am am going to scrap, but that's a different story.

I need some opinions on good routers with certain features.
My requirements are:

Price $100 - $250
High Power
*Extremely* low shaft wobble

High Power - I don't really know what 'units' to rank routers with. I'm guessing either Amps / Watts, or some other unit of measurement (a strong, high torque router would be nice). I need a router that is strong enough that it won't slow down considerably when it hits the material, and something that could mill a bit of aluminum and not blow out. 

Another important factor that I don't see on any specs of routers is shaft wobble. When the bit hits the material, how will I know that the shaft isn't going to flex around and mess up my cuts? A wobbly shaft with a .0001" precise CNC machine does me no good...

I am asking you guys because I have no previous experience with routers, and have never owned one.

So far, I have been looking at two others have given good ratings for, one of which others have used on their CNC machines before.

RIDGID Trim Router - $100
Porter-Cable 690LR - $130

Thanks


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

amishx64 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> This is my first post here on the Router Forums. I came across this site while researching a good router to buy for mounting to my DIY CNC machine I am currently building. A previous build attempt can be seen on the CNC Zone website, which am am going to scrap, but that's a different story.
> 
> ...


Hi - Welcome to the forum
About all I know about CNC is that it is a smart router and the ones I have are already smarter than I am..
The routers you are looking at are really toward the low end of the power scale; the Ridgid is a 6 amp and the Porter Cable is 11 (I think). I realize that amps and hp ratings aren't the best measure of performance on a universal motor but it is about all the mfg seem to want to give us in terms of specs. 
Anyway, I think you are looking for a router more along these lines:
Hitachi M12V2 3-1/4 Peak HP Router, Plunge, Variable Speed

Also, I don't believe I have ever seen specs published about shaft runout on any router so you may be pot luck on that one. 
Good Luck on your quest


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello Amishx64, and welcome to the RouterForums. Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## Streamside (Jun 2, 2010)

amishx64 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> This is my first post here on the Router Forums. I came across this site while researching a good router to buy for mounting to my DIY CNC machine I am currently building. A previous build attempt can be seen on the CNC Zone website, which am am going to scrap, but that's a different story.
> 
> ...


Hi Amishx64,
I too am looking for the right router for my first cnc build. CNC equipment is built for precision and a system can only be as precise as its weakest (most imprecise) component. Precision spindles can be a very high cost, a wood router is what many of us choose as a compromise. Fortunately there are companies making router accessories 
designed to improve on this.
I have narrowed my search for the right router to a model that a precision collet is made for. These precision collets have a TIR (total indicated runout) of less than .0004
To date they are made for Porter Cable, Bosch, Bosch Colt, Hitachi and milwaukee routers. For more info you can buy them here: 

I tried to post the url but this is my first post on this forum and it will not allow me to post urls. If any one is interested in these High Precision Collets for routers. Send me an email!
PS I have no biz relationship with these collets or there web site 

I hope this will be of some help.
Good Luck
Kevin (Streamside)


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi there

Last year I finished building my own CNC router and following my experience I can say the following.

The router I bough for my CNC is one of the least expensive routers you can get and its been made by a local chain store. I have noticed no wobble in the shaft on this cheep router. 

Building a CNC with .0001 precision it must be a good one and I never seen a home made CNC with this kind of precision. Perhaps you can put a picture of your CNC here so we all can have a look and learn. Also if you tell us what you are planning to cut with your CNC you will get a better advice from other members.

I have no experience with milling aluminum but I think the RPM for milling aluminum is much lower than for wood. The same for the feed rate; your feed rate for aluminum should be much lower than when you cut soft wood.


----------



## amishx64 (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the advice (and hi to you too Dr.Zook).

jschaben, thank you for the recommendation. I decided to step down to the slightly lower model , the Hitachi M12VC 2-1/4-Horsepower Variable-Speed Router. I'll be getting the router within a week or two via UPS, so I'll tell you guys what I think of it when it arrives.

Streamside, I am interested in the collets, but will not be buying one immediately. Eventually, just not immediately. I will definitely shoot you an email when that time comes. Thanks.

Congrats on your machine kolias. The .0001 precision was pretty much a joke. There is no way my machine is close to that. I was saying that if the router had a significant bit of runout, it wouldn't matter how precise I made my machine. I am thinking of cutting wood, plastic, and very little aluminum, so I thing this router with an endmill will suffice. I'll link you guys to my CNC build after my router arrives so you can see what I have going on.

Thanks all.

- amishx64


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

amishx64 said:


> Thanks everyone for the advice (and hi to you too Dr.Zook).
> 
> Congrats on your machine kolias. The .0001 precision was pretty much a joke. There is no way my machine is close to that. I was saying that if the router had a significant bit of runout, it wouldn't matter how precise I made my machine. I am thinking of cutting wood, plastic, and very little aluminum, so I thing this router with an endmill will suffice. I'll link you guys to my CNC build after my router arrives so you can see what I have going on.
> 
> ...



Sounds good, will be interesting to see your new machine cause we all get ideas from different builts. You can see my CNC in my uploads if you want.


----------



## gwfewster (Dec 29, 2010)

the cnc people use Porter Cable 7518-2 which i believe is the motor only


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

Streamside said:


> Hi Amishx64,
> I too am looking for the right router for my first cnc build. CNC equipment is built for precision and a system can only be as precise as its weakest (most imprecise) component. Precision spindles can be a very high cost, a wood router is what many of us choose as a compromise. Fortunately there are companies making router accessories
> designed to improve on this.
> I have narrowed my search for the right router to a model that a precision collet is made for. These precision collets have a TIR (total indicated runout) of less than .0004
> ...


I assume you are talking about the collets and toolholders from Precise Bits. Here is there Youtube vid demonstrating them: Precisebits Youtube demonstration LINK

I think I'll have to measure my runnout before I get them for the PC 690.


----------

